

Feedback on my new website? - eserorg
http://www.eser.org/usa
Hello everyone,<p>I'm doing a website to host demos of LAMP websites (Drupal, Mambo, osCommerce, SugarCRM, WebERP, MediaWiki, Joomla, etc..).<p>I like demoing new websites from Sourceforge.net, but it's annoying to have to download and install each one. Plus, some of the websites on Sourceforge require root access and/or have security vulnerabilities. VMware is great, but that still means spending time going through README's and tweaking webserver config files. Some of these websites have online demos, but not all of them work. And some of the demos
that do work are really slow.<p>So, I'm creating ESer.org.<p>So far, I've got 105 website demos on eser.org. See: <a href="http://www.eser.org/usa" rel="nofollow">http://www.eser.org/usa</a><p>I'm looking for interesting/new/unique open-source websites to add to eser.org.<p>Any suggestions?<p>
eser
======
german
I just don't get what your site does. You should explain it better.

Other thing you have to do is to improve your HTML and add some CSS, don't use
tables.

Hope that helps.

~~~
karzeem
I second that. It's good to give users content right away, but add something
to explain to people why they should dig in. Your About Us section is still a
little vague, but it's a good start. Shorten it a little, clarify it, and give
it more prominent placement.

------
bootload
The blog does a good job of explaining whats going on. Try lifting & editing
some of the content from there to explain what the site is about ~
<http://blog.eser.org>

------
chaostheory
you should pick out a creative commons css template here:
<http://www.oswd.org/> \- it's free

since you're selling websites it would probably be good to have a decent ui
and maybe screenshots of what's on sale

